# Comment fonctionne Apple TV ?



## jeromerookie (25 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite acheter un apple TV. J'ai mon routeur SFR en bas de la maison et les macs en haut. Je souhaite pouvoir lire les images, films placés sur nos MAC sans avoir à les mettres sur un disque dur externe que je descends près de ma TV. L'apple TV peut-il m'aider à faire cela ?
Merci,
Jerome


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Décembre 2010)

jeromerookie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je souhaite acheter un apple TV. J'ai mon routeur SFR en bas de la maison et les macs en haut. Je souhaite pouvoir lire les images, films placés sur nos MAC sans avoir à les mettres sur un disque dur externe que je descends près de ma TV. L'apple TV peut-il m'aider à faire cela ?
> Merci,
> Jerome



Donc, si je comprends bien, ta télé est aussi en bas...
Assez blagué ! Va faire un tour sur le site Apple et tu auras la réponse à ta question.
Bonne lecture.

Allez, je suis de bonne humeur et j'ai recherché pour toi:
http://www.igen.fr/test/materiel/test-de-l-apple-tv-18991
Pense à Google une autre fois !


----------



## Jellybass (26 Décembre 2010)

Oui, mais uniquement les films contenus dans iTunes et les photos contenues dans iPhoto.


----------



## jeromerookie (26 Décembre 2010)

dommage qu'Apple soit si fermé ...


----------

